#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  ΕΚΚΟ σε αλλαγή χρήσης από pilotis σε δόμηση

## Theo

Σε άδεια προσθήκης εντός υπόστυλου χώρου (δηλαδή αλλαγή χρήσης από Κ/Χ σε δομημένο) συντάσσουμε ΕΚΚΟ ?

Φαντάζομαι ναι. Αλλιώς το δημιουργούμενο ακίνητο στην στάθμη της pilotis πως αλλιώς θα πάρει ρεύμα και νερό ?

Τι και πως το συντάσσουμε ?

Η 1η άδεια είναι του 83.

Λογικό θα μου φαίνονταν, να συντάξω για ολόκληρο το υφιστάμενο ακίνητο μαζί με τη νέα γκαρσονιέρα, να αφαιρέσω τα μ2 της υφιστάμενης κατάστασης και μετέπειτα να αφαιρέσω και τα μπετά από το προκύπτον.

Ευχαριστώ ιν αντβάνς

----------


## Xάρης

Ο υπολογισμός του προϋπολογισμού γίνεται φαντάζομαι με αναλυτικό τρόπο.
Στην περίπτωση αυτή (γενικώς) απαιτείται ΕΚΚΟ;

----------


## Theo

οφ τόπικ:

ναι Χάρη με αναλυτικό διαμορφώνεται ο προϋπολογισμός σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις. 

Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται αν ο προϋπολογισμός είναι βάσει ποσοτήτων και όχι μ2 που ενδιαφέρουν για το ΕΚΚΟ.

Μάλλον κάποια οικονομική διάταξη ή κάποια συμφωνία για αναγωγή προϋπολογισμού σε μ2 έτσι ώστε να μπορεί να παραχθεί ΕΚΚΟ.

ον τόπικ

γίνεται ον τόπικ τώρα και πριν ήταν οφ τόπικ καθώς η άδεια έχει βγει με μ2 και όχι αναλυτικό. Δλδ προσθήκη 50,00μ2. Όλα τα άλλα εφαρμόσθηκαν σωστά (συντελεστές αμοιβών σαν διαρυθμ. κλπ) εκτός του ΙΚΑ. 

Και ξαναρωτώ....πως συντάσσουμε τέτοιο ΕΚΚΟ ?

----------


## avgoust

Λογικό θα ήταν επίσης να υπολογίσεις
α. το αρχικό κόστος της Pilotis που έγινε γκαρσονιέρα με το 0,35 των βοηθητικών χώρων
β. το κόστος της γκαρσονιέρας ως νέα.
γ. τελικό κόστος = β-α.

(Η θα μπορούσες να πας κατευθείαν σε κόστος νέου=0,65*m2*τιμή μονάδος.)

Και κάνεις πίνακα όπου μοιράζεις το γ στις πραγματικές εργασίες.

Δεν γνωρίζω όμως αν προβλέπεται η σύνταξη τέτοιου ΕΚΚΟ.

----------


## cna

Σε παρόμοια αλλαγή χρήσης (από Η/Υ σε κατάστημα) έκανα αυτά που αναφέρει ο avgoust με τις ευλογίες του υπαλλήλου της πολεοδομίας.

----------

